# Must Have Mod For Me!



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

All right, everytime we go camping I take my hammock with us. See that we haven't even had a chance to take the OB out yet, is there a place that I can hook my hammock on the camper and not break anything? I'm a big guy at 6'2" and 225 so it's gotta be pretty heafty to hold my butt up.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You won't find any "hooks" or anything from the factory you could use. I suppose you could mount something but you'd obviously have to be careful to hit a stud at the very least.

But, I personally wouldn't trust that for two reasons...

The trailer is not engineered to have that kind of stresses... that would be a "weird" pull on the side of the trailer from its perspective. May not cause a problem but I wouldn't go there personally.

Also, I'd be concerned with being able to anchor the thing securely, even if you hit one of the aluminum studs. Those are only like 2x2 I think, so you'll be limited in the size of the bolt. Maybe it's paranoia from my boating days, but the only way in my mind to truly secure that kind of thing is with a through-bolting it. So, if you're going to do it I'd probably suggest finding a place where you can through-bolt it, which means doing it so it comes through the trailer in a cabinet or other inconspicuous place.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

26600JV said:


> All right, everytime we go camping I take my hammock with us. See that we haven't even had a chance to take the OB out yet, is there a place that I can hook my hammock on the camper and not break anything? I'm a big guy at 6'2" and 225 so it's gotta be pretty heafty to hold my butt up.


When you figure this out please post it with pics. Since I am built almost exactly like you I would like to see this.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I wouldn't chance the extra stress being imposed on the OUtback. If you can't find some trees, they have lightweight hammock stands that fold compactly and aren't too pricey.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

We have a hammock as well and used it on our last trip. The trees were too far apart, so I tied one end to a tree, and the other end to the rear slide support bars. If you tie around the lower leg and let it slide up to the pivot point, (put a small towel between the rope and the support leg, it makes it easier to untie) you can adjust the height when you tie to the tree. My wife and I both sat in the hammock together, just under 300lbs. and it worked great. I didn't see or hear anything strain, I felt very confident it was a good place to tie onto.

Know that I think about it, your 21RS does have rear slide support bars doesn't it?

Randy


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a folding hammock esp. for camping. holds up to 250 lbs (the DH hasn't broken it yet)and folds into it's own stand. I think we got it at Sam's Club, and I have seen them at Target


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

rman45 said:


> We have a hammock as well and used it on our last trip. The trees were too far apart, so I tied one end to a tree, and the other end to the rear slide support bars. If you tie around the lower leg and let it slide up to the pivot point, (put a small towel between the rope and the support leg, it makes it easier to untie) you can adjust the height when you tie to the tree. My wife and I both sat in the hammock together, just under 300lbs. and it worked great. I didn't see or hear anything strain, I felt very confident it was a good place to tie onto.
> 
> Know that I think about it, your 21RS does have rear slide support bars doesn't it?
> 
> Randy


Hmmm... not having that kind of slide I never thought of that. I would think that would be ok since the hammock pull wouldn't be unlike what the structure is built to handle.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

HMMMMM....sounds like an opportunity to WELD up something to me. If you want to hang out in your hammock under the awning, I think I would have to get one of those free standing hamock assemblies and throw away one half of it. Weld up a support bracket that slides intot he rear bumper on the curb side and extends upward to the height required for the hammock. Use the original end support that came with the hammock for the other end. This will save you a bit of space and position the hammock nicely beside the camper....the bumper will hold you.

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What if you had a portable hammock and welded 2 tubes to the frame under the TT so that the one end of the hammock hanger bracket could slide into it
Just a thought

Don


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

The bumper would hold me, but I think it's low. I'll have to do some testing on it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

alebar17 said:


> We have a folding hammock esp. for camping. holds up to 250 lbs (the DH hasn't broken it yet)and folds into it's own stand. I think we got it at Sam's Club, and I have seen them at Target


We have the same one, can't camp without it. Bought it at Target for around $70 last year. Far right side of picture.










Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love my hammock while camping. I also have a nice pieice of rope that I either tie to a local tree or stake in the ground. This allows me to give a nice tug on the rope and I get to swing back and forth...so nice.


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love my hammock while camping. I also have a nice pieice of rope that I either tie to a local tree or stake in the ground. This allows me to give a nice tug on the rope and I get to swing back and forth...so nice.


If the hammock is arockin'...........................


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You can get a frame for a hammock that allows you to set it up anywhere.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

26600JV said:


> Love my hammock while camping. I also have a nice pieice of rope that I either tie to a local tree or stake in the ground. This allows me to give a nice tug on the rope and I get to swing back and forth...so nice.


If the hammock is arockin'...........................
[/quote]

Whew...that would be a new one for me.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

HootBob said:


> What if you had a portable hammock and welded 2 tubes to the frame under the TT so that the one end of the hammock hanger bracket could slide into it
> Just a thought
> 
> Don


It could be used to hold the hammock and a sat dish..


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I tie one end to the rear slide latch bar. I figure if it can lock the slide in during towing it can sure hold me.


----------

